# XM NavTraffic Adds 29 Cities



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> XM unveiled Monday that the company will be expanding its real-time satellite data service for GPS
> navigation by 29 markets. The move will enable the company's XM NavTraffic subscribers to access
> the real-time traffic information in a total of 79 major and secondary North American markets
> beginning July 31.
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anybuddy know anything about the merger with sirius ? is it still on??????


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Rochester, NY? They don't have traffic!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Obviously you've never been on the I490 or NY-15


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Obviously you've never been on the I490 or NY-15


Steve,

Yes, and Rochesterians know there are only TWO SEASONS in Rochester. Construction Season and NOT Construction Season.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

steelerfanmike said:


> Does anybuddy know anything about the merger with sirius ? is it still on??????


We've been closely following developments of the proposed XM/Sirius merger HERE.


----------



## khoyme (Jul 4, 2007)

My wife's new Acura RDX has this service in it - enabled for the first 90 days before you have to pick up the tab for it. Now, she drives 4 miles on back roads to work, so it would be unlikely for us to buy it. However, as a tech geek, I wanted to see how it works. 

A couple of weekends ago, we drove to Chicago for a wedding. Friday afternoon, we were in a dead stop on one of the Chicago freeways, and the NavLink data showed "green" for free-flowing.  

I think they need some work on this.

The XM radio part we love, and will pick up when it becomes due. I have it in my TL, and that was a requirement for my wife when she bought her car. 

Ken


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

More reduction in audio quality. Swell


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't think so. The 'data loop' just gets longer so that it might take a few more seconds to update your receiver (I have NavTraffic in mine).

In other words, instead of transmitting "X" bytes of data every 4 minutes, perhas they now transmit "Y" bytes of data every 6 minutes. 

I doubt VERY seriously that additional NavTraffic cities will take more bandwidth.


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

Lincoln, NE? Why?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Portsmouth, NH? Other than the US4 rotary, what is there to report on?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Portsmouth NH is most likely for the Boston (and rest of MA) folks heading up to Maine. The Boston traffic channel DOES expand it's coverage to Cape Cod on weekends, though I don't know whether or not they do the same for the NavTraffic data feed.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

dmclone said:


> Lincoln, NE? Why?


For Husker gameday I guess? Lincoln isn't exactly a traffic nightmare...


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone heard if XM plans on adding more traffic channels in the near future? With the way traffic is getting in Vegas, it'd be nice to have!


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Steve,
> 
> Yes, and Rochesterians know there are only TWO SEASONS in Rochester. Construction Season and NOT Construction Season.
> 
> John


Ummm...
The two seasons are Snow & Road Construction


----------

